# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Studentja 20 vjecare vret shoqen e dhomes per te dashurin

## zeus

---------------------------------------------

Nje ngjarje e pazakonte ndodhi sot pasdite ne qytetin e Korces. Nje zenke per ceshtje dashurie mes dy studenteve te Fakultetit te Gjuheve te Huaja ka perfunduar tragjikisht. Studentja e anglishtes nga Pogradeci Ornela Cepollari, qelloi me pistolete duke e lene te vdekur ne vend, shoqen e dhomes nga Perrenjasi Suela Sina 20 vjec. Policia ka mberritur menjehere ne vendngjarje dhe po heton mbi motivet e kesaj tragjedie. Sipas burimeve te policise rajonale te qytetit te Korces studentja vrasese Ornela Cepollari u vu ne pranga nderkohe qe trupi i pajete i studentes nga Perrenjasi, u dergua ne morgun e qytetit ne pritje te marrjes nga prinderit e viktimes.

---------------------------------------------

----------


## Reina

Njeriu nuk duhet vrave  per as nje lloje arsye Pinko. Keto borderline types ama me frikesojne shume fare. S'eshte here e pare dhe as e fundit qe do degjojme nje femer vret nje tjeter per nje mashkull dhe vice versa.

Me vjen shume keq per studenten te te iki jeta ne ate moshe te re...dhe per cfare?

----------


## KaLTerSi

e verbera...

kjo shoqen, ndersa nje korean andej nga kalifornia vrau te jatin se nuk ja aprovonte te dashuren. 
Dashuri? njerez me fiksimi te semure psiqike ate thuaj.

----------


## Manulaki

> e verbera...
> 
> kjo shoqen, ndersa nje korean andej nga kalifornia vrau te jatin se nuk ja aprovonte te dashuren. 
> Dashuri? *njerez me fiksime, te semure psiqike ate thuaj*.


Kete them edhe une. 
Kot s'thone "Dheu mban lloj-lloj njerezish dhe kafshesh!"

----------


## Manulaki

> Njeriu nuk duhet vrave  per as nje lloje arsye Pinko. Keto borderline types ama me frikesojne shume fare. S'eshte here e pare dhe as e fundit qe do degjojme nje femer vret nje tjeter per nje mashkull dhe vice versa.
> 
> Me vjen shume keq per studenten te te iki jeta ne ate moshe te re...dhe per cfare?


Jam dakord me Reina. Njeriu nuk duhet vrare per ASNJE arsye, qofte dhe per Floririn!

----------


## xhixhi_durrsaku

Per mua njeriu nuk meriton te vritet. nuk eshte e thene qe jeta te merret nga persona te tjere perderisa nuk ta kane dhene te tjeret. jeten duhet ta marri vetem Zoti dhe askush tjeter.
Prandaj bota  luften edhe denimin me vdekje sepse askush nuk ka te drejte te ta marre.
Kurse per rastin konkret dua te them qe keto njerez nuk jane vetem te semure por jane edhe egoiste qe nuk meritojne te jetojne me ne bashkesine njerezore.
Ajo duhet te te mbyllet me nje burg dhe te mos shohe me drite dielli, sepse nuk e meriton me.
njerez psikopate

----------


## Del Monako

Kane pa shume filma keto mer daj pranej e qisin koburen si Clint Eastwood tek "Per disa dollare me shume".  
Vetem se i gjo, tani sguxo mo goc ti marri te dashurin asaj. Te godet ajo. Paska pas nerv te keq. Edhe po ta keni vone re gjithmone gocat vrasin njona tjetren per cunat, kurse cunat vetem zihen (maksimumi).

----------


## StormAngel

> Uaaaa budallackat per nje cope mashkull !!


Të ishte vetëm një do ia gjenin hallin,po nuk është vetëm kjo.
Ka plotë. :shkelje syri:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Uaaaa budallackat per nje cope mashkull !!


Varet Ka Qene Ndonje Me Emer Ai Dhe Me Pushtet Me Nje Fjale Me Leke Dhe keto I Bene Gropen Njera-Tjetres.

----------


## Era1

Ne pergjithesi luftrat dhe dyluftimet behen per femrat , tani paskan ndryshuar kohet.
Gjynaf qe thone studente sepse une nuk e konceptoj dot nje studente (intelektualen e ardhshme) me arme ne dhome. Keshtu qe me mire te thone dy halabake u zune per nje mashkull dhe pastaj te gjykohet momenti psikik se nje njeri qe ka lexuar pak (po keto nuk besoj te kene hapur libra) ka llogjike dhe di ta perdori.

----------


## friendlyboy1

apapa si jan ber keto historit skandaloze perdit lexon nga nje te re ketu. un nuk kisha degjuar ndonjeher te vrasi femra per nje dashnor.  atyre vetem studente mund ti thuash se nuk ngjajn si te tilla fare.

----------


## gazi

cudi qe nuk e paska vrare edhe te dashurin e pastaj edhe veten,
nga te semurit psiqik gjithqka mund te pritet

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Studenti: Doja vetëm Suelën,Ornela më kërkoi të lidheshim,por une ia preva menjehere pohon studenti.

KORÇE

Ne dilnim të tre bashkë, por unë doja vetëm Suelën. Ornela na vinte nga pas vetëm sepse ishte shoqja e dhomës, por kohët e fundit ishte bërë e bezdisshme dhe mezi po gjenim mënyrat që ta mënjanonim". Kështu është shprehur Ilir Cano, 21-vjeçari nga Pogradeci, i cili kishte pak muaj që kishte marrëdhënie intime me Suelën. Studenti i vitit të tretë të agronomisë është befasur kur në derën e shtëpisë së tij kanë trokitur uniformat blu të Korçës. Pikërisht në këtë moment, ai kishte marrë vesh për vrasjen e të dashurës së tij, Suelës. Por habia e tij ka qenë edhe më e madhe kur ka mësuar emrin e vrasëses, që ishte shoqja e dhomës së saj. "Unë prej kohësh nuk qëndroj në konvikt, për arsye se nuk ka pasur vend për strehim dhe për këtë çdo ditë e bëja rrugën vajtje-ardhje", mësohet të ketë thënë studenti pogradecar para uniformave blu të Korçës. Djali tashmë i kthyer në shkakun e një vrasjeje tragjike, është shtangur nga gjithçka. "E kam njohur Suelën një vit më parë dhe kishim vetëm pak muaj që ishim të lidhur. Gjatë kësaj kohe Suela nuk kishte ngurruar të më prezantonte edhe me Ornelën, e cila ishte studente e vitit të tretë për degën e mësuesisë", tregon më tej 21-vjeçari. Madje ai pohon se gjatë kësaj kohe që dy të rinjtë frekuentoheshin, Ornela shkonte gjithnjë me ta dhe duket se edhe asaj i kishte hyrë në qejf djaloshi. "Të tre dilnim së bashku shëtitje, madje ishim aq të lidhur me njëri-tjetrin saqë edhe në PUB-e dilnim së bashku. Ornela më ngacmonte duke më lënë që të kuptoja se edhe ajo më donte", shpjegon më tej ai. Ndërkaq, Ornela Çapollari ka pritur momentin e pushimeve që ta takonte djalin vetëm për vetëm kur ishin në Pogradec. "Kur më takoi unë ia kam prerë shkurt se doja vetëm Suelën dhe se nuk mund të rrija larg saj", është justifikuar më pas studenti Cano. I pyetur se nëse viktima kishte qenë në dijeni të kësaj ndjenje që i kishte lindur shoqes së dhomës, Iliri është përgjigjur se "Suela nuk ishte në dijeni të këtyre, pasi ajo vazhdonte pushimet dhe ditën e hënë kishte ardhur në konvikt". Megjithatë, djali nuk e mohon faktin se edhe Suela kishte nuhatur diçka. "Edhe disa dyshime që i kishte Suela, unë i thashë që ajo të mos kishte asnjë merak, se doja vetëm atë", ka vazhduar më pas ai. Ndërsa lidhur me autoren e ngjarjes, Iliri shpjegon se kohët e fundit Ornela ishte bërë shumë e bezdisshme dhe ata po mundoheshin që të gjenin mënyra për ta mënjanuar. Por duket se zgjidhjen për këtë e kishte menduar 21-vjeçarja Çapollari, duke shkaktuar një tragjedi të vërtetë. Ndërkohë studenti i agronomisë ka qëndruar i shoqëruar në ambientet e policisë së Korçës, për detaje të mëtejshme.


Rrëfimi: Ajo njihej si "e forta" e konviktit

Shoqja e ngushtë: Ornela na kërcënoi gjithë ditën
Blerina Bardhi ka qenë vajza që ka përjetuar tragjikisht vdekjen e shoqes së saj të ngushtë, madje dhe në çastet e fundit të jetës së Suelës ato janë ndarë nga njëra-tjetra vetëm në momentin tragjik. Tejet e tronditur, Blerina tregon për presionet që Ornela Çapollari u kishte bërë vajzave gjatë gjithë ditës së djeshme. Asaj nuk i hiqet nga mendja vendosmëria e 21-vjeçares Çapollari, e cila njihej edhe si "e forta" e Qytetit Studenti, që me aktin ekstrem duket se e përligji këtë. Blerinës nuk ka për t'iu hequr kurrë nga kujtesa çasti kur ka parë të shtrirë në mes të dhomës trupin e pajetë të shoqes së saj të ngushtë, me të cilën kishte ndarë shumë gjëra. Blerina, në gjendje shumë të shokuar rrëfen për Gazetën, minutat e fundit të 20-vjeçares, studentes së vitit të dytë të anglishtes.

Kur erdhi Suela nga pushimet e fundvitit?
Suela rreth orës 09.00 të mëngjesit të së hënës erdhi nga shtëpia dhe direkt hyri në leksion. Pas orës së parë, Ornela u fut në sallën e leksionit dhe i thotë Suelës se e priste tek banjat për t'u sqaruar për diçka.

Pas takimit në shkollë më të, si reagoi Suela?
Suela e shqetësuar më tha se nuk donte të shkonte, pasi nuk kishte se çfarë t'i thoshte më. "Ato që kisha për t'i thënë i ka sqaruar Iliri", më tha ajo. 

Po pas mësimit, a tentoi që ta takonte sërish?
Rreth orës 12.00, pas mësimit, u nisëm të dyja për në treg për të blerë ushqimet e javës, pasi gatuajmë në dhomë. Në kthim Ornela përsëri na doli përpara. Mendoj se na kanë ndjekur gjatë gjithë rrugës. Aty Ornela më kërkoi që të largohesha, se nuk kishte ndonjë gjë me mua dhe se donte të fliste me Suelën. 

Po shoqja jote si reagoi më pas?
Suela e frikësuar më shtrëngoi për krahu dhe m'u lut të qëndroja, pasi ajo nuk kishte se çfarë t'i thoshte më. Filluam të shqetësoheshim se Ornela ka natyrë tejet agresive. Megjithatë, ne u nisëm për në konvikt dhe së bashku me disa shoqe të tjera po rrinin në dhomën e Suelës, që gjendet në katin e pestë të godinës dhe mban numrin 62. 

Në çfarë orë është futur Ornela në dhomën ku ndodheshit ju me vajzat e tjera?
Rreth orës 15.00 Ornela hyri në dhomë dhe na u drejtua duke na kërkuar që të dilnim jashtë dhe ta linim vetëm për vetëm me Suelën, se kishin diçka për të sqaruar. Të gjitha iu bindëm urdhrit të saj. Por, pa kaluar pesë minuta, dëgjuam edhe krismën, që na u duk si shpërthim fishekzjarri. U ktheva me vrap në dhomë dhe, kur e kam parë Suelën të vdekur, kam rënë në gjendje të fikti e nuk mbaj mend më asgjë.


Hetimi
Deri në orët e vona të mbrëmjes policia e Korçës ka marrë në pyetje shumë dëshmitarë, si dhe autoren e vrasjes. Madje, burimet policore shtojnë se ende nuk është bërë e mundur gjetja e armës së zjarrit e ndërsa kanë nisur një hetim për personin që i ka dhënë armën 21-vjeçares Çapollari. Ndërkohë që studentja e vitit të tretë të ciklit të ulët është munduar që ta mbajë çdo gjë të fshehtë, duke mos e nxjerrë në asnjë moment emrin e personit që i kishte dhënë armën e krimit.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Fatkeqesia e saj,kesai i thone,mendo mire kur beson dike per shoqeri.

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

nncncnncncncn qyqa qyqa cndodh ne ket bote , tna ruaj perendia thuaj se si dihet cte sjell jeta

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

KORÇE / Prangoset studentja 21-vjeçare. Nuk pranon krimin 

Vret shoqen e dhomës për t'i marrë të dashurin 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roland Beqiraj


KORÇE

Pushimet e Krishtlindjes dhe të ndërrimit të viteve i kishte kaluar vetëm duke menduar sesi do ta bënte për vete të dashurin e shoqes së saj të ngushtë. Ndërsa kur e kavrarë këtë të fundit, ka nisur të qajë. Ornela Çapollari, studente e vitit të tretë në Universitetin e Korçës, takohej gjatë pushimeve me Ilir Canon (janë të dy nga Pogradeci), por përgjigjja e këtij të fundit ka qenë negative: "Unë dua vetëm Suelën". Kur ka marrë këtë përgjigje përfundimtare, Çapollari ka menduar vetëm ta vrasë shoqen e saj. Dhe kështu ka ndodhur. Dje, në ditën e parë të mësimit për vitin 2005, ajo ka ekzekutuar në dhomë me një plumb pistolete në kokë shoqen e saj të ngushtë, Suela Sina, nga Prrenjasi. Më pas, autorja 21-vjeçare ka zhdukur armën dhe është vërtitur nëpër konvikt deri sa është vënë në prangat e policisë.

Vrasja
Një krismë e thatë u ka ngjarë vajzave konviktore të Universitetit "Fan Noli" të Korçës më shumë si një krismë shashke, me të cilat u ishte mësuar veshi gjatë festave të fundvitit. Por, kur njëra prej vajzave ka hyrë në dhomë, ka gjetur të mbuluar në gjak shoqen e saj, studente e vitit të dytë, dega anglisht. Ajo dhe dhe vajza të tjera janë tmerruar nga skena e pazakontë për ambiente të tilla. Menjëherë vajzat kanë lajmëruar kujdestaren e godinës, Bardha Spaho, dhe kjo e fundit, drejtorin e konvikteve, Vladimir Dino. Drejtori menjëherë ka lajmëruar policinë, e cila ka rrethuar menjëherë godinën, por nuk ka mundur ta gjejë menjëherë autoren. Siç është bërë e ditur nga burime zyrtare të Drejtorisë së Policisë, të cilat kanë pyetur vajzat e dhomës numër 62, ka qenë ora 15.00 kur 21-vjeçarja Ornela Çapolllari ka vrarë me pistoletë shoqen e dhomës së saj, Suela Sina, 20 vjeçe, nga Prrenjasi. Çapollari, pasi kishte gjetur një pistoletë tek një i njohuri i saj, i cili nuk është identifikuar ende nga policia, ka shkuar fillimisht në dhomën ku jetonte Sina. Pasi ka nxjerrë jashtë shoqet e tjera që ishin në dhomë, ka nisur të debatojë me zë të lartë me Suelën. Më pas, ajo janë përleshur me grushta dhe në një moment, 21-vjeçarja nga Pogradeci ka nxjerrë pistoletën, duke e qëlluar njëherë në kokë Suelën, e cila ka mbetur e vdekur në vend. Pas një ore, policia ka bërë të mundur kapjen e autores, e cila kishte ndenjur nëpër ambiente të ndryshme të godinës dhe në oborrin e saj me studentë të tjerë.

Konflikti
Prej disa muajsh, Suela Sina dhe Ilir Cano ishin të dashuruar. Pas disa ditësh nga lidhja e tyre, Sina ia ka prezantuar të dashurin shoqes së saj të ngushtë, Ornela Çapollarit. Gjatë gjithë kohës të tre rrinin bashkë dhe ndaheshin shumë pak. Por, pas disa kohësh, Ornela ka nisur të gjuajë të dashurin e shoqes së ngushtë. Kjo ishte kuptuar edhe nga Suela, e cila kishte ndenjur e qetë, pasi "situatën e kishte sqaruar i dashuri i saj". Siç kanë treguar në polici shoqet e viktimës dhe të autores, ato kishin disa kohë që ziheshin dhe shkaku ishte pikërisht dashuria e pamundur e Ornelës. Kjo e fundit i propozonte të dashurit të shoqes së saj, ndërsa ai vazhdonte ta refuzonte. Në këtë situatë, ajo ka menduar t'i vrasë të dashurën, atë që i prezantoi krejt rastësisht në një lokal pranë Universitetit.


"Pas vrasjes, bëri sikur s'ndodhi gjë"

Dëshmitarët: Ornela ndenji në oborr me disa studente
Si një film apo dokumentar me vrasje nga shërbimet sekrete, kur autori gjithmonë largohet nga vendi i ngjarjes i qetë dhe bashkohet me njerëz të tjerë, sikur nuk ka ndodhur asgjë. Kështu ka bërë dje edhe Ornela Çapollari, e cila pasi ka ekzekutuar me një plumb në kokë shoqen e saj, është bashkuar me një grup studentësh të tjerë në oborrin e konviktit dhe ka filluar të bisedojë me ta. Madje, një nga dëshmitaret i ka thënë policisë se e kishte parë Ornelën të dilte nga godina shumë të qetë. Ndërsa njërën dorë e mbante poshtë xhupit që kishte veshur. Pas disa çastesh, ajo ka shkuar në pjesën e pasme të godinës dhe është rikthyer përsëri, për të vazhduar bisedën me grupin e shoqeve që kishte gjetur. Sipas policisë, pas godinës mund të ketë qenë i zoti i pistoletës, por gjithsesi hetimi do të jetë ai që do zbulojë nëse ajo kishte një bashkëpunëtor të mundshëm që e ndihmoi në kryerjen e vrasjes. Edhe një dëshmitare tjetër u ka treguar uniformave blu se kur të gjithë flisnin për atë që kishte ndodhur në konviktin e vajzave, Ornela mundohej të tregohej e qetë. Madje, ka qenë një nga vajzat që i është drejtuar, duke i thënë se i kishin vrarë shoqen e dhomës. Atëherë Ornela ka nisur të derdhë lot, por nuk ka thënë asnjë fjalë. Megjithatë, policia e ka vënë në pranga. Kur është marrë në pyetje nga uniformat blu, Çapollari ka mohuar menjëherë të jetë autorja e vrasjes. Madje, edhe ka ngritur alibinë se ishin shoqe të ngushta. "Ditët e fundit kam qenë e acaruar me të për shkak të një djali. Ajo ishte bërë xheloxe për mua dhe për këtë e kërkova që të sqaroheshim", ka thënë e akuzuara për vrasjen e studentes nga Prrenjasi.


Viktima
Ka qenë ora 21.00 e mbrëmjes së djeshme, kur një ambulancë e qytetit të Korçës ka sjellë në Prrenjas trupin pa jetë të studentes së anglishtes. Pas saj, ndodhej makina e të afërmve të vajzës, në të cilën gjendeshin babai i saj, Ramiz Sina dhe e ëma Bajamja, infermiere në konsultoren e fëmijëve. Siç është mësuar, prindërit e saj sa nuk ishin çmendur kur kanë marrë vesh lajmin e vajzës. Për familjen Sina, kjo është vdekja e fëmijës së dytë, pasi një vit më parë, ka vdekur gjatë një ndërhyrje në zemër, në një spital të Stambollit vëllai i Suelës, 25-vjeçari Bardhyl Sina.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Per te dashurin, ekzekutim mes studentesh* 

Ngjarje e rende ne konviktin e Universitetit te Korces. Suela Sina, vajze e nje mjeku te njohur ne Perrenjas, u qellua per vdekje me pistolete, ne dhomen e saj. Policia arreston shoqen e ngushte, Ornela Capollari. Rrefimet e 20-vjecares se dyshuar ne polici dhe kerkimi per burrin qe i dha armen vrasese. Si e hodhi pas krimit dhe kush ishte djaloshi Ilir Cani, qe u be "molla e sherrit", mes dy studenteve qe ndanin nje krevat 

KORCE - E kishin ndare gjithcka bashke, dhomen, shtratin derin dhe te dashurin, por per kete te fundit, njera mbeti e vrare dhe tjetra u pranos si autore e krimit. Ngjarja e pazakonte, ndodhi dje ne mesdite ne konviktin e vajzave, ne universitetin e Korces. Suela Sina, 20 vjece, studente e vitit te dyte per degen anglisht, vajze e Rrahmi Sines, nje mjek i njohur ne Perrenjas, u qellua per vdekje me pistolete, ne dhomen e saj. Policia, pak ore pas krimit rrenqethes, arrestoi si autore te dyshuar te vrasjes, shoqen e ngushte te te ndjeres, 20 vjecaren nga Pogradeci, Ornela Capollari. E dyshuara, studente e vitit te trete ne degen mesuesi, qe prej nisjes se vitit akademik, flinte ne nje shtrat me shoqen nga Perrenjasi dhe bashke ishin shoqe mjaft te lidhura. Por sherri mes tyre kishite hyre per nje djale konviktor, 20 vjecarin Ilir Cani nga qyteti i Pogradecit, i cili dyshohet paraprakisht se kishte lidhje me te dy vajzat konviktore. Por ne ngjarje, implikohet edhe nje person i katert, nje burre rreth 35 vjec me banim ne Korce. Sipas policise, ai i ka dhene armen e zjarrit 20 vjecares se dyshuar si vrasese. 

"Ngjarja e pazakonte ka mberthyer nga tmerri, studentet e universitetit "Fan Noli" ne kryeqendren e juglindjes, nderkohe qe godina e vetme e vajzave eshte mbeshtjelle nga zia", tregojne anetare te personelit ne vendin e krimit. Vrasja e studentes nga shoqja e saj e ngushte, ka tronditur konviktoret e qytezes se vogel te studenteve ne Korce, nderkohe qe me lot ne sy ato nuk mundin te shpjegojne asgje, duke qene ende ne gjendje shoku, per ate qe nuk kishin menduar kurre se do te perjetonin dhe do te shikonin brenda mureve te konviktit. 

Krimi makaber 

Ngjarja sipas burimeve te policise qe ishin ne vendin e krimit dhe deshmive okulare, nisi dje ne oren 14.00 ne dhomen nr 61, ne katin e katert te godines se vetme te vajzave koniktore te Universitetit "Fan Noli" te Korces. Hetimi dhe marrja ne pyetje e te dyshuares, zbardhen se ne kete ore, ka patur nje dialog te shkurter por te tensionuar, mes dy vajzave. Ne nje cast krejtesisht te papritur, 20 vjecarja pogradecare, Ornela Capollari, besohet se ka nxjerre nga canta nje arme zjarri, pistolete TT. Nje here te vetme, arma eshte zbrazur ne kraharorin e 20 vjecares Suela Sina, e cila ka vdekur ne vend. "Gjithcka ka ndodhur ne momente te rrufeshme dhe nuk eshte degjuar nga vajzat e tjera te konviktit, per shkak se zhurma ishte e madhe, ne kohen qe sapo ktheheshin nga leksionet", tha per "Korrierin", nje burim ne vendngjarje. 

Misteret para vrasjes 

"Gjithcka ndodhi pasi Ornela Capollari ashtu si shoqja e saj kishte perfunduar oren e fundit te mesimit per t'u kthyer bashke ne konvikt ku dhe duket se kishte vendosur te kryeje krimin e rende", shprehen ekspertet e policise. Sipas tyre, dy studentet nuk dihet se cfare bisede te fundit kane bere me njera-tjetren, nderkohe qe nje goditje ne koke ka shenuar fundin e Suela Sines nga Prrenjasi. "Shoqet kane pasur sot nje debat te ashper edhe ne shkolle", tha nje tjeter burim ne vendngjarje. Nderkohe, sipas burimeve te policise vendore, krisma e vetme nuk eshte degjuar nga askush edhe per faktin se ne kete kohe levizjet ne konvikt jane te shumta, pasi eshte koha kur kthehen nga mesimi nje pjese e mire e studenteve. 

Burri qe dha armen 

Plumbi i vetem ka shkaktuar vdekjen e menjehershme te viktimes, nderkohe qe me gjakftohtesi te plote, e dyshuara nga Pogradeci, 21 vjece Ornela Capollari ka lene per pak kohe vendin e krimit per t'i kthyer armen njeriut qe ia kishte marre po kete dite. Policia ka identifikuar edhe poseduesin e armes vrasese, ndersa shtoi se "pritet ndalimi i tij". Ne kohen qe vrasesja eshte kthyer serish ne dhomen e pergjakur, me nje kufome ne mes te saj, ka mberritur policia. 

Kush e gjeti viktimen 

Dy vajza, bashkemoshatare me viktimen dhe shoqen e saj te dyshuar si vrasese, i treguan policise se kishin trokitur ne porten e tyre si zakonisht per t'i pershendetur. "Ne shtangem kur hyme brenda ne dhome dhe te shtrire, mbuluar ne nje pellg gjaku, pame Suelen qe nuk merrte fryme", deshmuan vajzat qe zbuluan te parat, ekzekutimin e pazakonte. Ato lajmeruan menjehere policine, ndersa klithen te tmerruara, duke afruar ne vendngjarje, shume shoqe konviktore dhe pjesetare te personelit universitar.

----------


## sweet_babe

*Ehhhh mjere ajo qe iku gjynaf 
vete e vret tjetren kot per nje mashkull
pike e zeze me ca femra sot kane lajthit fare  *

----------


## Leila

E se tani ne burg mund te jete bashke me te djalin ajo.   :sarkastik:  Cfare llogjike.

C'na beni ju gocat e forumit si me te zgjuta! Juve ta dini qe ju tradheton i dashuri, nuk shkoni tek ai, por tek vajza tjeter e na beni si te forta, "meshkujt s'rezistojne dot, keshtu qe u falet." Pfff... Edhe kjo e shkreta, me mendt e juaja u nis, te bente pak sherr e ti shkulte pak floket kesaj tjetres, por ja qe pati mundesi per nje arme dhe krijoi nje tragjedi.

----------


## ATMAN

jam dakort me leilen 

behet fjale per realitetin shqiptar , dhe jo per jeten ne amerike dhe europe

ps: pinko kur isha ne tirane kalova nje dite mes per mes lagjes tende , po te jap lajmin e hidhur se ishte mbushur me plehra , qe ishin me shumice dhe i shikoje kudo 

dhe kishte edhe shume jevgj dhe cecene , dhe bile benin edhe xhiro me kale mu ne mes te lagjes si ne kohen e skendebeut

per mentalitetin kuptoje vete ti  mo se je goce e squt , mere me long se mishi u maru

----------

